# Over-Stimulation



## LouB (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi

This is my first post ever and I wasn't sure whether I would ever want to do this - but I do!!  I've been looking at other posts for a while which have been helpful but I always though I could do this alone - I can't!

Im 29 and my DH is 32 (been together 11 1/2 years and married for 5 1/2).  We've been TTC for well over 2 years.  We've had all of the usual tests through our GP and nothing seems to be wrong with either of us.  I'm not sure whether that's good or bad.

We were recommended for IUI with ovulation induction and started the drugs 2 weeks ago.  I went for the 10 day scan last friday and was told that my ovaries were overstimulated - producing about 16 follicles (all about size 12-17).  The nurse didn't give me much info but said that the treatment would be cancelled and that i may have to wait for another untreated cycle before I could start again.  She then said that she would speak to my consultant and warned me to not have unprotected sex (i've not) - should I

I should have asked further questions but i was quite upset at the time.  I'm therefore looking for some advice from anyone who has experienced this before as i'm not sure what the next steps are.  Any info would be great!!!

Thanks


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi LouB,

Have you introduced yourself to the girls on the iui thread? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216208.0

I'm sorry you over stimulated on your first cycle. Do you have another scan soon to see if treatment will or wil not go ahead before it's cancelled officially? I defo would not advise sex if the nurse has advised it against it, it's probably down to the number of follicles you have produced (i think it's down to the increased risk of multiple pregnancy)

Speak soon

Donna
xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi loub, I have OHSS (overian hyperstimulation syndrom) and they still went through wuth my ET, even though mine was a moderate case which could get much worst if I get pregnant . I recommen u drink lots of water(3L) and eat lots of protiens and try to speak to ur doctor. 
Wishing u all the best


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi LouB and welcome to FF!  

What type of meds are you on and what dosage?  I would agree that a month off from tx is good to give your ovaries a chance to settle down before you try again.  I hope your clinic calls you back soon - and def take Cookies' advice about drinking lots of water to try and avoid OHSS.

As for not having sex, while it's tempting knowing that you have follies inside ready to ov, there are real risks apart from multiples - eg, an ectopic pg.

Looking forward to your next treated cycle, I expect they will put you on a much lower dosage and maybe scan you sooner than CD10.  My clinic does the first scan on CD7.

Let us know how you get on xoxox


----------



## btbam (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi LouB,
Sorry to hear you overstimmed, it's a horrible thing to happen when you're all psyched up and ready to go.  It's happened to me twice - the first time they converted me to IVF and the second time, I had a lower dose for 2 days, follicle reduction and then IUI.  We're hoping to go again next month and I'm praying that a miniscule dose of drugs will prevent me overstimming.

Which drugs did you have?  I've cycled through Puregon, menopur, and Gonal F but all at the same dose (75iu). You can have gonal F in 37.5 IU dose which is what I'm looking at next time, maybe that would be ok for you too.  I'd also press for early scans ( I asked to be scanned from 5 days last time, which at least gave us the chance to get to follicle reduction.)  

Whilst BMS is very tempting... do you really want octuplets?!?

I hated the thought of months off to start with, but it really is a good idea to have a month without injections and scans. Enjoy a glass of wine and a piece of Brie while you can!

Good luck


----------

